# 10 gallon hillstream dragonstone



## Jerad Wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

How does the aquascape look? Should anything be added/removed? There is a high current produced by the spray bar for the golden white cloud mountain minnows and Borneo loaches.























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

A little late (as always) but I would say everything looks quite nice. The only thing your missing is a carpet. A mix of MC and dwarf hairgrass Belem would look nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silang (Mar 28, 2017)

Some little foreground plants would be nice.. and that green tube at the back looks off - maybe replace it with a black or clear colored tube


----------



## Jerad Wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

Since, this is low tech, I added S. Repens for a foreground plant. Also, looking into a new spraybar. Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

